# Redfoot weight, size chart.



## DobbyRed (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Im looking everywhere and I cant find anything on redfoot. 
Im looking for some chart or a way of ratio calculation so using the size and weight of my redfoots I can know if they are under or over weight???
Cause I have a notebook full of info of it and I would like to know how are my reds. 

Thanks!!


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know if there is one. Tortoises all grow differently. It's really hard to compare ones of the other. As long as they are growing from your own records, things are good. The only place that might have a general chart, but I dont know,if the tortoiselibary.com. It's a good site for RF and it's one of our members site.


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks! I look it up. 
Cause one of my three reds is just gaining less than 5g a month. And right now is not eating at all and it started to fall on the weight and I was looking for this charts to know if there were like a particular weight for her side that I have to take some extreme actions. 

Im working with her to see if I can take her back in shape.

Thanks!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 24, 2015)

DobbyRed said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Im looking everywhere and I cant find anything on redfoot.
> Im looking for some chart or a way of ratio calculation so using the size and weight of my redfoots I can know if they are under or over weight???
> ...


Hi dobby. I once came across a formula for weight to size ratio for reds. I can't find where I got it from. Convinced it was in a mike pilkington book. Anyway it may be out of date info, I don't know. But I use it from time to time. My juvenile torts are always upto 15 grams heavier than the formula calculation. I don't know what the experts think of this formula so don't take it as gospil. The formula is.
Length in cm cubed x 0.191 = weight in grams
So my largest juvenile at the last measurement was 11.3cm SCL and 278g in weight. 11.3x11.3x11.3x0.191=275.6g
See what you get with yours. Bye


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 25, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi dobby. I once came across a formula for weight to size ratio for reds. I can't find where I got it from. Convinced it was in a mike pilkington book. Anyway it may be out of date info, I don't know. But I use it from time to time. My juvenile torts are always upto 15 grams heavier than the formula calculation. I don't know what the experts think of this formula so don't take it as gospil. The formula is.
> Length in cm cubed x 0.191 = weight in grams
> So my largest juvenile at the last measurement was 11.3cm SCL and 278g in weight. 11.3x11.3x11.3x0.191=275.6g
> See what you get with yours. Bye


Found it. This is out of a book called. The redfoots manual. By Mike pingleton. 
Not mike pilkington like I said above. Lol.


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 27, 2015)

Perfect!! Thanks a lot you guys! 
I'll try it out to see in what range my torts are!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 27, 2015)

DobbyRed said:


> Perfect!! Thanks a lot you guys!
> I'll try it out to see in what range my torts are!!


Let us know how they compare to the calcs please. Be interesting to see how accurate the formula is. I think all mine fell within 8% of the calculation.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 27, 2015)

The redfoot I just rescued should weigh 1922 grams according to this, but he only weighs 1463 grams. I'm not sure how accurate I was with my SCL though. He doesn't feel real light though.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 27, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> The redfoot I just rescued should weigh 1922 grams according to this, but he only weighs 1463 grams. I'm not sure how accurate I was with my SCL though. He doesn't feel real light though.


After a month or so, you can re-weigh and see what his process is like.


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll try it tonight. Have been busy with one of my reds been sick.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 28, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> The redfoot I just rescued should weigh 1922 grams according to this, but he only weighs 1463 grams. I'm not sure how accurate I was with my SCL though. He doesn't feel real light though.


I don't know how accurate this is so don't get worried over the results.


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 29, 2015)

Well i just did the calculations and looking at the char:
Dobby 7.25" = 1,192.74g and she is right in the red line. 
Fang 5" = 200.31g right in the red line. 
Hedwig :-( 4" = 391.24g = 25g below the line and she used to be 182g before she got sick. So before the sickness she was right on the red line. So I think the calculations and the chart is pretty closed.


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 29, 2015)

DobbyRed said:


> Well i just did the calculations and looking at the char:
> Dobby 7.25" = 1,192.74g and she is right in the red line.
> Fang 5" = 200.31g right in the red line.
> Hedwig :-( 4" = 391.24g = 25g below the line and she used to be 182g before she got sick. So before the sickness she was right on the red line. So I think the calculations and the chart is pretty closed.


Hedwig weight now 163g


----------

